# How to solve the 2x2 blindly



## deKeijzer (Aug 6, 2006)

I trying to solve the 2x2 blind lately, and I`m having trouble with it succeeding 
I have looked on the internet but all I find is 3x3 blindfold solutions, but no 2x2.
I was wondering if someone here can help me solve it blind, or perhaps know some good places to learn it.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 6, 2006)

Why don't you invent one yourself? You think you're too stupid for that?


----------



## MasterofRubix (Aug 6, 2006)

i tried using stefans algorithm to swap 2 corners and 2 edges at the same time. since there are no edges it works perfectly. im not sure that its the fastest way but if youre familiar with pochmann's method for the 3x3 you can easily apply it for the 2x2. in fact any alg swaping 2 corners at a time is good. just use whatever youre most comfortable with.


----------



## pjk (Aug 7, 2006)

I've seen at least one 2x2 BLD guide. Search google. I think there is a link off my site. It is that PDF file with all tpyes of BLD methods.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 7, 2006)

That's probably Richard Carr's. But seriously, I highly recommend to at least try it on your own first. It's really not that difficult and I believe very rewarding. Why do many people not have any faith in themselves?


----------



## tenderchkn (Aug 17, 2006)

It's not that they don't have any faith in themselves. They just think everything is already done and google already has it, so any effort by oneself is a waste of time.


----------



## deKeijzer (Aug 17, 2006)

I do have faith in myself, but I have been trying for the last 2 months to solve it without looking.
LL without looking, fine.
FL without looking, fine.

Combined.. not working..


----------



## pjk (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm going to give this a try sometime soon.


----------



## Pyro34 (Dec 22, 2006)

i thought up a decent corner switch for a 3x3

it probably will work on a 2x2 though

ok put the 2 corners u wanna switch on the F side

then do
R F' R B2 R' F R B2 R2 D

I think

im new at the whole U D F B R L thing... yeah


----------



## pjk (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Rich...dtechnique.html


----------

